# Bay Flats Lodge - "November's Mid-Coast Projections"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
November 2, 2016


*Capt. Chris Martin*
When it is finally time for things to begin cooling down a little bit around here, it is very common for conversations amongst coastal anglers to lean toward opinions and stories surrounding the strong feeding habits of trout and redfish just prior to the approach of (and even during) northerly-influenced frontal passages. However, and for whatever reason, discussion seldom seems to mention how well the bite can often become on the days that immediately follow the actual passage of these cold fronts. Regardless of how minor the frontal passages may have been, post-frontal fishing in October was superb on several occasions, so look for water conditions and tides to be even better in November as we brace ourselves for what should become a great month for cool-water coastal fishing.

As already mentioned, the weather can sometimes become quite chilly in November. Look for hardy winds to blow from the south almost every time thereâ€™s a cold front approaching the Texas coastline, as this is something we should begin experiencing on a regular basis as we progress through the next several months of fall and winter. Of course, once a front blows through the area, we should expect to see strong winds out of the north, and consequently should experience tides at much lower levels as a direct result, and sometimes in a very, very short period of time. Passing fronts will also often mix bay waters to a frothy brown color due to the strength of the winds and the sheer power of the movement of water.

Many anglers may choose not to try their luck in such situations, but all should not be lost when this happens. Granted, during the actual passing of the front, things can often seem hopeless, but things will change over the course of time. The first day following the front, the rain will generally stop, but the wind may still be pumping with a vengeance. Two days following the onset of the front, the sky becomes clear, the wind starts to decline a bit, and the water begins its clearing process. And on the third day, generally, the sky may become partly-cloudy, the wind will have normally subsided substantially, the water (in places) will once again be clear, and the fish will often seem to absolutely be starving for attention, and for your lure.

Look for leeward shorelines with deeper water, and for bayous and guts that separate back lake areas. The fish will begin looking for protection and shelter, so some of the water passages that are deeper should be some good places to locate the bite this month. Good luck out there, and be safe!

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 80 % Precip. / 0.36 in*
Mostly cloudy this evening with thunderstorms developing after midnight. Low 74F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Thursday 60 % Precip. / 0.10 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 84F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible early. Partly cloudy. Low near 70F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 83F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly clear skies. Low 67F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate onshore flow will continue today through Thursday. Isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible today with better chances of thunderstorms occurring tonight into Thursday morning. Easterly-flow becoming reestablished late in the week and over the weekend as high pressure persists across the southeast United States. Dry conditions develop Friday into Saturday before an increase in shower and thunderstorm chances return early next week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 81.0 degrees
Seadrift 80.1 degrees
Port Aransas 79.0 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 84.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 1*

1


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 4*

4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 5*

5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Handles Moisture Great Fishing Shirts*

BFL Pro Shop is always adding to an already great choice of clothing and accessories to include Drake Waterfowl, Columbia, Mojo, and Costa. Here's two new shirts we will be carrying very soon.

Stay cool my friends.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Pen raised deer on San Antonio bay?


----------

